# Talk at School



## HOBIE (Oct 28, 2015)

I have volunteered to give a talk at a school (Assembly). Its to raise awareness of Diabetes & give the children some information on the subject.  I am not a public speaker but am very willing to help if I can.  Wish me luck pls.


----------



## trophywench (Oct 28, 2015)

Good for you!

Gosh - where would you start?  Wherever and whatever - do try and inject (see what I did there?) some humour!


----------



## Northerner (Oct 28, 2015)

Good luck Hobie, I hope it goes well!  Let them know how it hasn't stopped you from living life to the full!


----------



## HOBIE (Oct 28, 2015)

I used to ---- myself in the school play . But this is something I think I know about.  Its good that the school & staff are working like this. Knowledge is king. I would love to think I could put someone off becoming diabetic


----------



## Flower (Oct 28, 2015)

Good luck Hobie  With all your years of experience with T1 ,your adventures on your bike and fundraising activities you'll have loads to talk about. I love the idea of putting someone off becoming diabetic  

Go for it!


----------



## Matt Cycle (Oct 28, 2015)

Excellent idea and as Flower says with all your experience and knowledge you'll have plenty to say.  Good luck with it.


----------



## HOBIE (Oct 29, 2015)

Flower said:


> Good luck Hobie  With all your years of experience with T1 ,your adventures on your bike and fundraising activities you'll have loads to talk about. I love the idea of putting someone off becoming diabetic
> 
> Go for it!


If I met someone in the pub I could talk all nt.  There must be a trick to talking to lots of peeps


----------



## trophywench (Oct 30, 2015)

Well you won't 'engage ' them all unless you do something spectacular I spose!  But you do need to make it LOOK as if you have eye contact with them - without actually meeting anyone's eyes - which can be dangerous if you do!  You have to 'look round' your audience's faces whilst talking to them - look at some of the spaces between their heads is my advice.  Then they assume you are addressing the person behind them .......

What sort of a room, and how many of them? - I'm picturing school plays I was in, with only about 300 in an audience just in the large hall - but morning assembly - all 900 and some of us were in the 'audience' there in both the halls opened up, every day!

The teachers were in rows at the back of the table and 'throne' that the head used to sit at on the apron, with the two deputies either side of him.  Still space for the grand piano and the school orchestra on the floor below them, before you got to us!


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (Oct 30, 2015)

HOBIE said:


> If I met someone in the pub I could talk all nt.  There must be a trick to talking to lots of peeps



The main trick is to imagine you're talking to a couple of mates (or in this case, maybe, to their children), not to lots of people!

Imagine you are having that conversation in the pub.  What questions would the people you're talking to be likely to ask?  Write those down and base your talk on answering them - then when you're talking it will feel more like having a chat and less like giving a lecture.

Do have notes but keep them really brief - maybe just your list of questions.  Having them will make sure you don't leave anything out and they will give you confidence that you won't forget things or go blank.  But don't have lots of notes or try to read out a talk - the best talks are about things you really know about (and you do know about this so no problem) - they're done from the heart, not from paper.

Practice beforehand!  Check with the school how long you've got, and time your practice.

A couple of minutes before you start, take a deep breath in, hold for a second or two, then breathe out, repeat this a few times - should help calm down pounding heart and/or shaking voice.

Like Jenny says, don't look them in the eye.  But keep your head up!  If it's a big hall and/or you have a soft voice, talk to the gap in the middle of the back row so your voice projects further.  Don't shout though - it's easier to hear the words if someone is whispering than it is if they're shouting.

If you have a tendancy to speak quickly, try to curb it!  It's easier both to hear and to understand someone who speaks slowly.

You will do a more natural talk if you feel more relaxed.  Wear clothes you feel comfortable in rather than dressing up for the occasion.  If you're nervous it helps to hold on to or lean on something (if there is something! - lectern, table, whatever).

Take things to show them if you can - not sure if this is feasible as I can't think what you can take (a few old insulin pens to pass round?!), but they'll remember what you say better if you give them something to look at as well.

Will let you know if I think anything else.  I trained as a lecturer in acting, but it's been a long time!  I have managed to help R give lots of presentations in more recent years though - not his strong point, but he has got a lot better!

Good luck - and hope you succeed in putting them off becoming diabetic


----------



## HOBIE (Oct 31, 2015)

Thank you both for advice ! If the kids start throwing tomatoes at me I will let you know


----------

